# Please send 1995 6CTA-8.3 Cummins / Spartan Throttle Linkage Diagram/Picture



## Larry Wallpack (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I have a 1995 38ft Coachman Destiny pusher Allison 3060 MM chassis with the throttle linkages worked on by a previous owner.  A sticking throttle in this machine is not a good thing.  If anyone who has this vintage of Spartan could post a picture of the linkages or has a drawing, that would be great.

Thanks...


----------



## Shorty (Apr 2, 2019)

Have you tried to get in touch with Spartan? 800-543-4277


----------



## Larry Wallpack (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks, I believe that I have fixed the issue.


----------

